# How to upgrade 10.0 on AWS EC2



## deastick (Nov 25, 2014)

In July I created an EC2 instance of 10.0. The instance detail is as follows.


```
EC2 10.0-RELEASE AWS Marketplace-eb59074f-cb59-4205-9cb9-72808aa73b4b-ami-c42fd9ac.2 (ami-ba11e0d2)
```

*H*ow do I go about getting my instance to run 10.1? I had read that freebsd-update is not used on the EC2 instances.

*T*hanks,
doug


----------



## deastick (Nov 25, 2014)

*N*ever mind. *I* was just browsing the AWS marketplace and saw this link which says 





> 10.1-RELEASE Upgrade instructions for FreeBSD 10
> To upgrade to a newer version of FreeBSD/EC2, it is recommended that you launch a new instance and copy your data across;
> no mechanism is available for in-place upgrading yet, due to FreeBSD/EC2 requiring additional patches on top of FreeBSD.



So, I'll start to figure my copy strategy.


----------

